# Weekly Competition 2014-22



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R2 F U' F U2 R2 U' R'
*2. *U2 F2 U R' F R2 F' R2
*3. *R U F2 R F' U F
*4. *U' F' U F' R F2 R2 U2 F'
*5. *R2 U2 R U2 R' U R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' U' B U' B U2 L B U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 L' U2 R'
*2. *R2 F R2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 F' U2 B R' F' R' D2 R D L' B' D2 U'
*3. *R F2 L' B2 U' L' F U2 B R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U L2 B2 U'
*4. *D' B2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U' L2 U' L2 R' U' L2 D2 B2 F R2 F2 L2
*5. *L2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 F U' F2 D' L' B F' D' L R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw B2 F2 L Uw L R2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 R Fw Rw U L Rw' B U2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 F U' L' Uw2 U B D2 R' D2 Rw F R2 Fw Rw' R' F2 U' B F
*2. *B' F2 U F R2 F' L Rw R Uw' U2 Fw' Rw' D B U2 L2 R D2 L2 R' F Uw' L' Rw' U2 B' D2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 D' L2 Uw L Rw2 U' F'
*3. *Fw' Uw2 U Fw2 U2 R' B2 U' B' D Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 B' Fw Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw' U' R Uw' Rw2 B' Fw' L' Fw2 Rw' Fw' Rw' D U2 Rw U' Rw B' Fw L' R2
*4. *Rw' U2 R' Fw' U2 Rw' B' Fw' Rw R2 F R Fw2 D' Fw2 L' Rw2 R2 U' L2 B2 F D R2 Uw B' Rw2 Fw2 F L Uw' L' F Uw' L D Fw' Uw R F'
*5. *D' L' R D2 Uw' R U B' U' R' Fw R Uw2 B2 R' U L' Rw R' U' Fw2 Uw B Uw B' Fw R2 Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw F2 L' D' Uw B' Fw' U2 B

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 B F Uw Rw2 R' Uw' L' D R B Lw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 Dw2 Rw B2 Dw' Fw D2 Lw' Rw' R2 Bw2 L2 Bw U' Rw Dw Rw2 Dw L' Lw' D2 Rw D R' B L' Dw2 Bw F L Lw' Dw Uw' L Bw' Lw' Rw' Bw' Uw' Rw' Bw' Rw2 F L D' Fw
*2. *Bw U' Rw' B F2 L' D' Dw' U' F2 Rw2 R2 U2 Rw F' R2 D' Rw' F' R2 D2 L Uw F D' B R D Dw2 L2 D2 L Lw' Rw2 R' Uw Fw Dw' Rw Bw L' Lw R' Dw U' Lw2 D2 Dw' Lw' Uw2 Bw Uw' Fw' F2 D2 Lw' Dw2 U L2 U'
*3. *Rw R F Rw F2 L2 D2 Dw U2 Lw2 Bw2 D' Dw L' Bw' Dw Bw2 Lw' R2 D' Fw' R' B L2 Dw' Rw' Uw' U2 Rw' Bw2 F Dw' R' U' L' Lw' Rw2 B Fw L2 Lw R2 Uw' U' Bw U' Bw Dw L' D U' Fw' F' Uw2 U' R B F2 Rw2 Fw
*4. *Bw D Dw2 Uw U Lw U' B L2 B Dw Lw Bw D' L U F2 Rw' D2 R2 U B' Uw Lw' Dw F' Lw' Rw' B2 Fw F2 Uw' Fw2 L' Dw2 B' Dw' L R2 Bw' Rw R B L' Dw2 R' D' Dw U2 F Dw2 Rw Uw B' D' Bw' Rw' D2 Uw Bw2
*5. *Uw B F' D2 Dw' Lw2 R2 B2 L B2 Bw F2 R' B2 Bw' F2 Dw' Lw Fw' Dw' Uw' U2 L2 D B2 R Fw' Dw' Uw2 U Rw D Bw R2 Fw' Uw' L2 F U B' L' Lw' R Uw2 L Lw2 Bw' L Bw2 L' Fw' F2 L2 Fw' F Lw2 B Bw2 D2 Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 U2 2F' 2D2 3F' 3R' 3U2 2L R' 2F U' 3R2 B2 3F 2L' U' L' 2L' F 2D' 2R R' 2U' 2F 2D2 3U' B' D2 2R2 F 2L R' 2D2 3U' 2U2 B' 2B2 2R' F2 D' 3R 3F' 2F D' 2U 2B2 2U2 L' 2R R 3U' 3F2 3R B' 3U2 2L 2R D 3U2 2R R 2D2 2L' 3R 3U2 R U' 2L2 3R2 R
*2. *D2 2B2 2U2 B' 2B 2D2 2B D' R2 2F' 2D2 2U2 L' 2L 3U2 U2 L2 3F R2 D2 2R B 2D' 3U 2L2 3U 2U2 U2 F2 2D 3U' 2L 2R R2 3U' 2B 3R' F 2R' R 3U' 2F' F2 U 3R 2B' F' U 2R' 2B 3F' 3U U' L 2R 3F' F 2D 3F 2U 3R 2R 2D2 B L' 3F 2U F 3U2 2F2
*3. *3F 2L R2 D' 2R2 D2 L' 2R B 3U 3R2 2B' 2F U' F2 2R2 2D2 3R' 3F' F' L B2 2L 2U' 2F' R2 D 2L' 2U2 2L2 3U' U 2F' D 2D' 2U' U' 2L 3F2 3U 2U2 3F F2 2D2 3F 2L 2R2 3U' 2R' R2 3F' F L2 2L 3R2 R2 2B2 2D 2F2 2R2 B 2U2 B' 2U 2B' D B2 L R2 B2
*4. *2B2 2F D2 F' 2U 2F' 2D' U2 R' F 2L2 3R' 2R B F2 3U 2R' 2F 3R' 2D2 3U2 3R' 2R' 2B2 D' 2F2 L2 U2 2L R' 3F' D 3U' B 2D 3F2 F' 2U2 F' 3U' 2B2 3R2 3U2 U2 L2 F2 2R' U' 2R 3U2 F2 2U2 2B2 2F2 2D2 U F R D2 2U F2 L' 2B' 3F' 2L B2 3F2 2R2 R2 2B2
*5. *L2 2L' 3R 2R' R' 2B2 D2 F' 2L' 2B2 2F' F2 U2 2R2 D2 2U 2B2 2U' U2 3F' 2L' F2 3R2 B 2D2 U' 2L2 B' D' 2U' F 2D2 U' 2F2 2U' 3F' F 2R B 3F F2 2U 2F' D 2D' 3U L 3R U' 3R' D B' U2 3R' 2B2 L2 B' D 2D 3F' R2 3U' L 2R 2F D' U2 3R 3F2 2F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L 2B2 2D2 3D2 2U' B D' 3D' 2U' 3L' 3R 3B2 2L' 2D2 3R2 3B 3F D 3D 2F2 3D' 2F2 3U' F2 D2 2F2 U' 2B 2D2 2B' R 3B2 F' 2D2 2F F2 R 3D 2U' 2B' 3R R' D R' 2D 2R 3B 2U 3F 2F' D2 2D2 2U' L U L 2L 3L D 2R2 B2 3B' F R2 3U' 2B 3L' D2 2U 2L2 2U' U' R' F 3R2 R' F D2 L2 2B2 3F2 R' 3B2 L 3R2 2B2 3U B' R2 3U 3F2 R B2 U' 2F F 3R2 2R' 3F' U'
*2. *F 2R 3F' U L' 2L2 3L 2D' B' 3F2 2D2 3B2 3U2 2U U2 2B D 3L2 3F2 F2 3D 2B' 3L' 3U' B' 2F' 2U 2L2 3U2 3B2 D 2D 3D2 U2 B 2R' 3D B' 2U' B2 2B' 3D L' F 3D 2U' 3L' U R D' 2D2 3U2 U 2L2 3L' 2R2 3D 3U' 2U U B2 L2 2L 3L F 3U' 3R' 2R 2D' 3U' L2 R 3U2 2U2 3F 3D2 2U2 3B 2U 3F F 3D2 2F2 L' 3R' 2B2 3F2 2D2 U' 2B 3D2 3U2 3F' D B' 2B' D R B2 3D
*3. *B2 D' 3D' B2 L 2U' 2L2 R D2 2D2 3B2 2U' U2 3L 3F' 3D2 B2 2L 3U2 3R R 3D2 3R' 2D2 3F2 L 3L2 2R 2B2 3B2 3F 3R 2R' R' U2 3B' 2L' U2 3R' 3F2 2D' 3D2 U' 2F2 2L2 D' 3R D2 3U' 2U2 2B 2F F2 3L 2D' 3F' 3R 2F2 2D' L2 2L 3L' 3R 2U2 U' L U L2 2B 3F' 3D2 L 3R R 3B' R2 F2 L' 2B' F' D 3U' U' 3B' D' 3D2 3U 2L B' U 2B2 2D2 2U2 U 2F2 U' 2B2 2F2 2L 3D
*4. *2F 2R2 D2 3U2 3R 2B' 2D' 3U' 2B2 3D2 3F 2L 2D 3D2 2R' F2 3U' 2B2 2F' F' 3D' 2U F2 U L2 3R2 2B 3B' R' 3F' D 2U' L' 2U2 2F' 3R D R2 2B 3D2 3R' 2R2 2D B 2L 2U 3R' B2 D' 3F2 R2 3U L' 3L' R' F L2 3R2 3D 3U B 2B' D2 F D2 3D2 2U 3R' B2 2B2 F' 2L2 3D 2R' 3D2 2U U' 3B' 2U2 3R' 2R' R D2 2D' 2L 3U2 L 2R' F2 3L' R' 3D' B 3B' D2 2R' U2 2L' U' 3F2
*5. *L2 U' 2B F D' U' 3F2 3D2 U2 F' 3U2 2B2 D 3L B 2B2 3B' 3F L' D L F2 2U' U 2B' L2 2L' 3R' 3B' 2L 2B' 3D' U2 L2 R2 F 2R2 2B2 3D U2 2B 2L2 2B 2L' 2R B' 3B' D2 U 3B2 F' 3D2 B' 3F2 3U 3R2 2D' 2B 2L 3U2 3F' F' R2 3D2 3U2 L2 D 2R' R2 2F R' 2F2 R2 B' 2R2 2B 2R' F2 3R' U' L' 3L D B 2B' F' L2 U2 3L2 R' 3U 2F U2 B' 3F2 3R' 2B' 2U' 3B' 2R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U R F2 R U' R' U' R2
*2. *U F' R' F' R2 F' U R'
*3. *U2 F' U R2 F' R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B' L F D F D F2 R' F2 D2 F R2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2
*2. *F2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D L2 D' F2 D R' U' B' D2 L B' R F' L2 U
*3. *U R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R B2 D F U L B R U2 L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' R Uw2 U' L R D' Rw2 R' D2 U' L' D' L2 Uw L2 Rw' F' L2 R' Fw2 L R F' U' Fw' F' L Rw' Uw' Fw F' Uw F L Rw R U L D2
*2. *D2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 F' L' Rw2 R' B' L2 R2 F L' D U2 L Rw2 B' L F Rw R' Uw' U R' B2 F D B' Fw2 F2 U F' R' D' B Fw' F L F2
*3. *Rw2 B' L Fw2 F' L2 U2 R2 Uw2 B2 R F2 Uw L Rw D Rw' R U2 L2 R B2 D U2 L B' U' Fw Uw2 Fw' F' R F' L2 Rw D B' L2 Rw' F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' R' Uw2 Fw2 L' Lw2 Rw F2 R2 Dw Uw2 Fw L' R Dw Uw Lw2 Dw Fw Dw2 B' Uw2 L2 Uw Fw D L' Lw Rw R2 Dw' Lw2 F2 D U Fw' Dw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw R U B' Uw L2 R' U' Fw2 D2 Rw Uw2 Bw' Fw F Dw R Uw' Lw' Fw2 D
*2. *Rw R' Fw' Rw B2 Bw2 D' B2 Dw R2 Uw' Rw Dw U' Fw L2 U' Rw2 U Lw' R' B U' Lw' D' Dw2 Uw2 Rw' B Dw2 Lw D2 Dw' Fw' Lw2 D Bw' Fw' D L' Rw2 Bw U Rw' B' R2 Fw2 R D Lw2 B F' Uw' Bw2 D Fw2 R' Dw' F Uw
*3. *L B2 Lw' Bw Lw Dw B' L Bw D2 U Lw D' L U2 B' Bw R' D' Uw2 Fw' R2 D' U2 Lw2 Fw' Rw Bw Lw' B' Fw' L2 F' R Bw2 D Uw' L2 Rw2 B U Bw' Rw2 B2 Bw Fw2 Lw R2 U2 Lw' B D Dw' L Bw Lw Bw R Fw2 F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U 2L2 3R' 3F F L2 2R2 2U 2L' 2U' 2F F2 2D L' 2F2 3R2 2U' U2 R D2 2R 2F L' 2R U B' F' 2D2 U2 R 2B' 2D 3U2 B' 3F L' 2R' R 2D2 3U U' L' D2 2L' 3R' U' 3R D2 2L 3R2 2R F' 3R2 B2 3R2 U' 2L2 2R D2 L' R' 3F' D' U L' 2L 2D R 2U U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R2 2F2 F2 L2 2D' 3D2 3F' 2L' B2 2F' 3U' 2L' 2D L' 3L2 R2 2B2 D2 R D2 2D2 3L 2B' 3D2 2U' U 3L2 3R' R2 B2 3F' R' D2 3R' 3F' 3D' L 2L' 3D 2U2 3R2 B2 2B 3U B2 3D 3F L 2R2 3B' 2U2 B' U2 3B' 3F2 2R2 B 3B2 F' 3R' 2B' D 3D' 2U' 2L' 2R' F2 2L 3L2 3F F 3D 3F 2U B 3B2 U' 3L' 2R2 R 3U' F2 3R' B2 D2 3U2 2F' U2 B2 3R' 2R 2B' 2L' 3B2 F2 3U' 2F D2 3D L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 B L' F' D U' F' R2 B' D' F2 U2
*2. *F2 R2 U2 L' F' U2 D L' F U D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L F2 R D2 R2
*3. *R' F2 D' B U D' F2 R' F' D F2 U L2 D2 F2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2
*4. *R' F2 B' R' B D F' R2 L B' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' B2
*5. *D F2 R D L' U F2 B' R' F U2 L2 U' R2 L2 U L2 U F2 L2 D
*6. *L U2 F2 R' B2 F2 L B2 R' D2 R' D R B' L2 D2 B' R2 F' D
*7. *F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 U' L' F' U B U2 L2 R' U' F L2
*8. *B U2 F' R2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' L2 F2 L' D B F2 L' B2 R U2 B' U
*9. *L2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 L B' L' B L' B U B L D'
*10. *B L2 D2 F R2 L' D' B R' F2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 D2 B2 R U2
*11. *B2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 B' L2 R2 F2 L' R U' L' B' L R2 B2 R' U
*12. *L B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 L R2 F D L D L2 B L' U R2 B2
*13. *U R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 U F2 R' B D U' L' F' U' B' L2 B R2
*14. *R2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U F2 U2 L2 U L D2 B F U2 L R' U R'
*15. *L R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 U' R2 F' L' B2 D2 L D' F' D
*16. *D R2 U B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 L' D' B L2 D' U' B2 D L' F
*17. *D2 B2 R F2 R' B2 L' R2 F2 R D2 B' U' F L B' L B' R2 U'
*18. *U R L2 D L2 B D' F B' L F2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 D2 F2 U2 D2
*19. *R U' F2 R2 D2 L D2 F L U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 D F2
*20. *U2 R' U' F2 U2 D' L' F' U' B D2 F D2 R2 U2 F B2 D2 F' R2
*21. *B2 L2 U2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U L U F' R2 D' U B L' U'
*22. *D2 R2 D2 B2 F D2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 U F D' U' L' R2 B R' F2
*23. *D' B2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 B' R' U2 L2 F' U' F D' R U2
*24. *R' D F' U' L' F' U R F B2 D2 B2 U D2 F2 R2 U L2
*25. *R2 F' R2 U2 B F L2 R2 F D2 F' L F' R' B' U F2 D F2 R D'
*26. *D2 B' U2 F' U2 F R2 B' U2 L2 F U R' D B' U2 R' U' B' U2 L'
*27. *B' D2 B2 L U R2 B R U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 L2
*28. *R2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 B' D2 F2 L F U2 R' B D R F D2 F2
*29. *F' D R L' D B U2 L2 D R B2 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 L
*30. *F' R2 B U2 F R2 D2 R2 B F D F2 U' B D' B2 L' F' L2 F
*31. *U' B' D' L2 F' D2 F2 R U L U2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 U
*32. *U2 B2 L' D2 L U2 L' B2 L' D2 F' L2 F D2 U R' D F' L'
*33. *D R2 F L F B U' R L B L2 F' L2 U2 F L2 U2 F R2
*34. *L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 U B2 L' D' B' F' U' R2 U F2 R2 U
*35. *B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U B' D' U' B2 F' L' B R2 B U'
*36. *R D2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 R D B2 R' F' U2 L F2 U F' D
*37. *D L' D L2 U' R' U' B D' L' U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D2
*38. *F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U F2 L2 D2 U L' B L2 D' L D' L2 D' U F U'
*39. *L2 D L2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' F L' B' L B2 D' L2 D' R
*40. *U2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 F D' B' D' U' R U2 B' R' F U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U F2 L' U2 B U' B U2 L F U2 F2 L B2 R L F2 B2 L F2 U2
*2. *U2 R2 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U R B' F' L' F D' F' U2 B
*3. *D F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D B R' D' R D' B2 D' L' U' F
*4. *U2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 B F2 L2 F' R B D' F R' D' U F2 D' B
*5. *B2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 F L2 F' L' D2 F' L2 U' L' R2 B R U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R' D2 R' B2 R F' U2 R' F R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D2
*2. *U F2 R U' D2 F D' R B U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 F2
*3. *B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 R D F D2 B L2 R'
*4. *R F R' D2 R2 U2 F R' B R2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 F2 B2
*5. *R2 B L2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' R F2 U' L U' B R' B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' L2 D2 F' B D' L F' R2 U R' U2 L' F2 R2 F2 L' D2 B2 L2 B2
*2. *R2 U2 F2 R U2 R D2 F2 U2 R2 B' D B' L' F2 U F R' B R
*3. *U2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 F' U2 L2 B U2 R' B' D' L R F' D' B' R F'
*4. *B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 B R' U' F' U' R2 F2 R' B U'
*5. *F D2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F R' U' L' R D' B2 F2 D2 L' D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U F' L B2 U' L F2 B R' U2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F' U2 B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F U F2 R' F U R2 U'
*3. *U L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L D' R2 F2 R' B D L D' L
*4. *D2 U' Fw' Uw2 Rw D2 R2 F' U Rw2 B2 F2 R B' R' F2 D F R B R Uw' U' R2 U Rw D' Uw R Uw2 L' Rw' Uw' Fw2 F Rw U' F L F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' F U' F U F2 R' F
*3. *R' L' F R' U F' L2 U2 D L F2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U
*4. *U2 B2 Uw U2 F L B2 Uw' L F' Rw Fw' L2 R2 Fw' R D' B D' R' Uw B2 D2 R2 B' D Rw' R U' L' Rw2 D2 Rw' B L2 F' L F' Rw' R'
*5. *D2 Lw Uw2 U2 F' L2 Rw Dw2 Rw R2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 L2 Fw' F2 L Rw2 Dw U Lw R2 Bw' L Rw' R' Fw F2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 B' F Lw2 D' L Lw2 Bw' Fw' Rw' B' Bw2 F Rw' R' U B' Dw U' L2 Lw2 F' R B' Fw2 F' L Dw2 Lw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-5 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=4,d=1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=0 / dUdU u=-3,d=3 / ddUU u=-1,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=3 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L' U' R U' L' B' r b'
*2. *B' U' B' L' B R B' U' l u
*3. *L B' U B R' U' R l' b' u'
*4. *U L' U L U B U R' l b' u
*5. *U' R L R' L' B' R' L' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (2, 0) /
*2. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)
*3. *(3, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) /
*4. *(4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2)
*5. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' U L' R' L' R D' U
*2. *L R' U' D' L U D' R U'
*3. *D' L R' D' L R' U R' U'
*4. *R L' D R' U R' U R' D'
*5. *D L R' U L R U L'


----------



## kcl (May 27, 2014)

Skewb- (4.101), 4.901, 4.734, (6.832), 4.634= 4.76

3x3- 9.167, (8.851), 9.151, 9.601, (13.718)= 9.31

2x2- (1.234), 1.851, (3.051), 1.867, 1.369= 1.69 wat.. Nice scrambles


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 27, 2014)

*2x2:* 8.526, (13.997), 8.756, (4.322), 9.372+ = *8.885*
*3x3:* 24.691, 23.331, 23.229, (21.643), (28.520) = *23.750*
*4x4:* 1:57.490, 1:47.612, (2:33.939), (1:38.812), 2:01.860 = *1:55.654*
*5x5:* 4:04.329, (5:01.937), 3:56.968, (3:29.549), 3:40.405 =* 3:53.900*
*7x7:* 13:33.804, 12:20.437, 15:42.112, 15:46.683, 13:31.057 = *14:15.658*
*2-4 Relay:* Approximate splits = (7, 21, 1:51) = *2:19.338*
*2-5 Relay:* Approximate splits = (8, 23, 1:56, 3:47) = *6:15.356*


----------



## goodatthis (May 28, 2014)

Honestly my 3x3 sucked so that's why it's not here... Good times for 4x4 though! And each 4x4 solve was faster than the last! Ironically, the slowest had no parity  OH scrambles were crazy easy, too but I messed up because of sweaty fingers, he heat wave is hitting where I am. My FMC 2x2x3 was pretty good (11 moves) but I finished it off CFOP style and that's what killed it.

2x2: (5.335), 9.802, 7.119, 5.686, (10.301) = 7.535
4x4: (1:58.568), 1:47.587, 1:38.753, 1:31.337, (1:30.903) = 1:39.15 
OH: 57.352, (44.436), 1:03.620, 52.486, (1:08.187) = 57.819
2x2-4x4: 2:24.920 (~8, ~22, ~1:55)

FMC: 2x2x3: y F2 B' D' F2 U2 B' L' D2 U2 F D'
Finish F2L/OLL: y' F' U F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 F U' R U R2 U' R' F R F' U R2
PLL: U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'
45 moves total.


----------



## MarcelP (May 28, 2014)

*2X2X2*: 9.82 9.55 9.20 (11.35) (8.90) = *9.52*
*3X3X3:* 19.41 21.17 (18.40) 21.49 (25.26) = *20.69*
*4X4X4:* (2:27.73) 2:20.22 1:55.54 (1:46.38) 1:56.93 = *2:04.23*


----------



## mande (May 29, 2014)

3x3: 14.64, 16.87, 14.41, (12.70), (DNF(16.37)) = 15.31
I was bored

MultiBLD: 7/9 in 35:57.74[24:20.97] = 5 points
I actually wanted to do a fast attempt (sub 30), but memo was disturbed by a visitor 
One cube off by 2 twisted corners, another by a 3 cycle of corners


----------



## Roman (May 30, 2014)

*3BLD*: *1:10.62*, DNF, DNF. _//I think I memorize 3x3 in around 30-40 seconds -__-_
*4BLD*: DNF(2:51), DNF(3:23), DNF
*5BLD*: *6:30.77*[3:05.33], DNF, DNF

Hey Mike, should I post "DNF DNF DNF" if I will fail all 4BLD (or other event) attempts, or just skip this event?


----------



## Schmidt (May 31, 2014)

The winner (maybe also 2. 3....) gets points depending how many compete in that event, so there is a difference if you write 3x DNF or you don't enter it at all.


----------



## Dene (Jun 1, 2014)

*3x3:* (19.56), 18.12, (14.44), 14.57, 18.27 = 16.99
*4x4:* 1:09.29, (54.33), 56.94, (1:12.92), 59.71 = 1:01.98
*5x5:* 1:37.21, (1:23.58), (1:46.35), 1:37.58, 1:27.69 = 1:37.21
*6x6:* (2:40.54), (3:33.13), 2:44.35, 3:07.99, 3:03.96 = 2:58.77
*7x7:* (4:45.50), 4:34.19, 4:32.01, 4:19.95, (4:17.50) = 4:28.72
*OH:* 30.94, (38.68), 32.62, (25.19), 30.75 = 31.44
*Megaminx:* 2:10.27, 2:02.76, 2:04.38, (1:59.75), (2:24.22) = 2:05.80


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 2, 2014)

*FMC - 41*


Spoiler



U F' L B2 U' L F2 B R' U2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F' U2 B

U F' L2 D R' // 2x2x2 block (5)
R' U2 R U2 // X- Cross (4) 1 move cancel
L2 B L B' // 2nd pair (4)
L' F' L' F L' F' L F // 3rd pair (8)
D L2 D L D2 L D L' // 3rd pair (8)
D L' D2 L D' // 4th pair setup (5)
R D2 L' D' L D2 R' // WV (7)
D2 // AUF (1)

Solution - U F' L2 D R2 U2 R U2 L2 B L B' L' F' L' F L' F' L F D L2 D L D2 L D L' D L' D2 L D' R D2 L' D' L D2 R' D2


----------



## Iggy (Jun 3, 2014)

4BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF
2-5 Relay: 3:17.56
Megaminx: (1:30.43), (1:09.15), 1:26.18, 1:19.80, 1:25.49 = 1:23.82


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 3, 2014)

5x5x5: 2:02.67, 2:05.92, 2:15.95, 2:00.05, 2:00.45 = 2:03.01


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 3, 2014)

Results: congrats to TheDubDubJr, qaz and Iggy!

*2x2x2*(34)

 1.69 kclejeune
 1.73 Coolster01
 2.36 KevinG
 2.77 riley
 2.88 (X) (userId=213)[/B]
 2.95 Neo63
 2.98 TheDubDubJr
 3.04 Natecuber
 3.26 Thekubare
 3.28 VeryKewlName
 3.55 Lapinsavant
 3.76 qaz
 3.93 andi25
 4.00 SweetSolver
 4.02 bh13
 4.06 mycube
 4.21 moroder
 4.30 Iggy
 4.49 jaysammey777
 4.54 Wilhelm
 5.09 CyanSandwich
 5.28 giorgi
 5.93 Michael Giang
 6.86 cubefanatic
 7.27 Schmidt
 7.31 LostGent
 7.53 goodatthis
 8.15 Mike Hughey
 8.88 Rocky0701
 9.26 h2f
 9.42 CubeBird
 9.52 MarcelP
 10.36 d4m1no
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(41)

 9.30 kclejeune
 9.36 Lapinsavant
 9.88 riley
 11.09 (X) (userId=213)[/B]
 11.87 Iggy
 12.20 KevinG
 12.35 qiami
 12.56 bh13
 12.62 moroder
 12.91 mycube
 13.08 giorgi
 13.08 TheDubDubJr
 13.23 andi25
 13.37 Natecuber
 13.43 Wilhelm
 14.68 qaz
 14.70 Neo63
 15.31 mande
 16.92 jaysammey777
 16.99 Dene
 17.98 VeryKewlName
 18.00 Keroma12
 18.58 Michael Giang
 18.79 CyanSandwich
 18.82 thatkid
 20.44 Mike Hughey
 20.48 Kenneth Svendson
 20.69 MarcelP
 20.80 Perff
 21.50 d4m1no
 22.56 Schmidt
 22.72 cubefanatic
 22.72 LostGent
 23.75 Rocky0701
 26.67 SweetSolver
 28.37 ComputerGuy365
 28.42 h2f
 28.95 coldsun0630
 29.00 CubeBird
 31.51 PJKCuber
 33.93 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(24)

 43.59 TheDubDubJr
 45.09 riley
 49.37 andi25
 50.00 mycube
 51.13 (X) (userId=213)[/B]
 52.14 Natecuber
 52.58 Wilhelm
 52.77 Iggy
 57.23 qaz
 59.03 moroder
 1:01.40 jaysammey777
 1:01.98 Dene
 1:07.22 thatkid
 1:08.70 Neo63
 1:28.32 d4m1no
 1:29.98 Schmidt
 1:30.38 Michael Giang
 1:32.37 Mike Hughey
 1:39.22 goodatthis
 1:47.94 h2f
 1:48.80 SweetSolver
 1:55.65 Rocky0701
 2:04.23 MarcelP
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:31.79 TheDubDubJr
 1:33.81 andi25
 1:34.16 Dene
 1:34.49 mycube
 1:43.93 Wilhelm
 1:47.77 Natecuber
 1:50.57 qaz
 1:52.50 Iggy
 2:03.01 Keroma12
 2:29.59 Mike Hughey
 3:53.89 Rocky0701
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 2:58.77 Dene
 3:02.35 Wilhelm
 3:13.87 TheDubDubJr
 3:32.12 qaz
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:13.62 mycube
 4:15.56 TheDubDubJr
 4:22.55 Wilhelm
 4:28.72 Dene
 4:32.33 andi25
 4:46.26 qaz
14:15.65 Rocky0701
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 16.68 (X) (userId=213)[/B]
 20.17 qiami
 21.49 riley
 22.82 mycube
 23.13 andi25
 24.57 Iggy
 24.75 TheDubDubJr
 25.65 KevinG
 25.87 moroder
 31.44 Dene
 31.44 Natecuber
 31.46 Neo63
 34.29 Michael Giang
 34.63 giorgi
 38.41 qaz
 55.14 Schmidt
 57.82 goodatthis
 1:07.42 CyanSandwich
 DNF SweetSolver
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:09.19 Kenneth Svendson
 1:43.87 qaz
 2:20.90 TheDubDubJr
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 5.44 Coolster01
 9.51 TheDubDubJr
 12.02 riley
 14.33 mycube
 21.30 Mike Hughey
 23.67 andi25
 25.24 qaz
 28.83 CyanSandwich
 38.30 MatsBergsten
 DNF Lapinsavant
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 40.84 mycube
 41.42 Iggy
 42.70 riley
 1:06.30 qaz
 1:10.62 Roman
 1:33.33 Mike Hughey
 2:02.30 MatsBergsten
 3:29.64 TheDubDubJr
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 3:15.78 mycube
 6:28.25 qaz
 6:39.72 MatsBergsten
 DNF TheDubDubJr
 DNF Iggy
 DNF Roman
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:30.77 Roman
 6:48.68 mycube
16:20.94 qaz
 DNF TheDubDubJr
 DNF Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

32:08.45 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

16/21 (51:30)  Iggy
7/9 (35:57)  mande
7/10 (51:37)  MatsBergsten
2/3 (14:08)  TheDubDubJr
6/11 (57:51)  qaz
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 58.40 qaz
 1:07.52 TheDubDubJr
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 58.95 TheDubDubJr
 1:00.12 riley
 1:04.73 Iggy
 1:06.78 andi25
 1:06.93 Natecuber
 1:12.55 mycube
 1:16.32 Wilhelm
 1:21.00 qaz
 1:56.06 jaysammey777
 2:04.16 Schmidt
 2:18.99 Michael Giang
 2:19.33 Rocky0701
 2:21.48 SweetSolver
 2:24.92 goodatthis
 3:14.01 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:27.16 riley
 2:51.79 TheDubDubJr
 2:54.82 mycube
 3:01.19 andi25
 3:11.86 qaz
 3:16.32 Wilhelm
 3:17.56 Iggy
 6:15.35 Rocky0701
*Magic*(2)

 1.08 SweetSolver
 3.28 Schmidt
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.41 SweetSolver
*Skewb*(19)

 4.75 kclejeune
 6.20 Coolster01
 7.37 TheDubDubJr
 7.81 KevinG
 8.91 riley
 9.39 Wilhelm
 10.22 Iggy
 10.99 Natecuber
 11.70 SweetSolver
 12.00 mycube
 12.97 andi25
 14.14 Neo63
 14.20 qaz
 15.79 cubefanatic
 16.53 Mike Hughey
 18.12 moroder
 19.42 Schmidt
 21.59 giorgi
 22.28 CyanSandwich
*Clock*(7)

 8.29 Perff
 8.41 Iggy
 8.87 Natecuber
 9.43 qaz
 12.39 TheDubDubJr
 15.39 mycube
 18.44 andi25
*Pyraminx*(18)

 3.88 Iggy
 4.75 andi25
 5.90 Natecuber
 6.26 KevinG
 6.32 cubefanatic
 6.87 giorgi
 7.01 TheDubDubJr
 7.28 Neo63
 7.30 qaz
 7.43 (X) (userId=213)[/B]
 8.27 jaysammey777
 8.43 riley
 9.97 SweetSolver
 10.11 Michael Giang
 11.14 Schmidt
 13.09 mycube
 13.91 RjFx2
 14.76 CyanSandwich
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:22.28 andi25
 1:23.82 Iggy
 1:30.35 TheDubDubJr
 1:39.06 qaz
 1:47.50 mycube
 2:05.80 Dene
*Square-1*(7)

 17.35 Neo63
 21.24 Iggy
 22.88 TheDubDubJr
 29.89 Wilhelm
 33.73 qaz
 47.48 Mike Hughey
 54.23 CyanSandwich
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

24 guusrs
27 mycube
27 okayama
31 devaka
31 TheDubDubJr
33 qaz
33 Mike Hughey
35 Blablabla
41 CyanSandwich
41 DuffyEdge
45 goodatthis

*Contest results*

294 TheDubDubJr
263 qaz
259 Iggy
246 mycube
199 andi25
197 riley
159 Natecuber
143 Wilhelm
131 (X) (userId=213)[/B]
123 KevinG
119 Neo63
100 kclejeune
97 Dene
95 moroder
92 Mike Hughey
92 MatsBergsten
81 jaysammey777
77 giorgi
76 SweetSolver
73 Lapinsavant
73 Michael Giang
72 CyanSandwich
67 Schmidt
67 Coolster01
60 qiami
59 bh13
52 mande
51 Rocky0701
51 VeryKewlName
49 cubefanatic
42 goodatthis
36 thatkid
33 d4m1no
32 Roman
32 Keroma12
28 MarcelP
28 Thekubare
25 Kenneth Svendson
25 Perff
24 h2f
23 LostGent
21 guusrs
20 okayama
18 devaka
14 Blablabla
13 DuffyEdge
12 CubeBird
9 ComputerGuy365
7 coldsun0630
5 PJKCuber
4 RjFx2
1 Mikel


----------



## kcl (Jun 4, 2014)

wat I beat rami.. Mine wasn't stackmatted though lol


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 4, 2014)

You made a mistake on the 2-5 relay, I didn't even come close to 1:56, I wish though


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 4, 2014)

How does scoring work for competition results? (Not Last) I see I'm second to last in the competition results, but I was only in Pyraminx being second to last. Thanks for help!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 10, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> You made a mistake on the 2-5 relay, I didn't even come close to 1:56, I wish though



OK, thanks. Corrected it now.




Roman said:


> Hey Mike, should I post "DNF DNF DNF" if I will fail all 4BLD (or other event) attempts, or just skip this event?



Hi, didn't see the post until now.

You should enter DNF DNF DNF for two reasons.
The other persons competing in the events you DNF get one more point each.
Then you get some points just for competing regardless of result. (different for different events).

Still if you DNF you must DNF all attempts to get those "participation points".



RjFx2 said:


> How does scoring work for competition results? (Not Last) I see I'm second to last in the competition results, but I was only in Pyraminx being second to last. Thanks for help!



In each event you get the sum of points for place and points for participation.

*The participations points* are from 1 to 13, depending of how "hard" (or time consuming)
the event is. 1 point for 2x2, Magic and Skewb (if I remember correctly) up to 13 for 7x7 bld.
10 or more are for FMC, 6x6-bld and 7x7-bld.

*The result/place points* are simpler. In each event you get 1 point for every other 
competitotor you beat.

So all in all you get a lot of points just by doing several events, no matter how slow you are.
(look at me, coming last in all speed events). Then it's better to win popular events than
other with not that many competitors.


----------

